# Light Painting



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

So there haven't been many new posts in this section lately. I did a quick light painting last night.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well that's neat. Leaving the exposure on and playing with a laser?

That's cool.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

You hit it! This can be done with any kind of light in the dark to get all kinds of cool effects. It's fun to run around a field at night with a flashlight and an open shutter, because the exposure won't capture the person but you can get snake-like trails of light cutting across a landscape.

For this one I shot a 500nm green laser through a leaded crystal cube.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Pretty creative. I couldn't do it.

Every time someone breaks out a laser, there I go chasing the dot all over the wall again. :wink:


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice colors! Cool effect.


----------

